# M&p 9mm ???



## bigben09 (Dec 23, 2008)

I am looking at buying the Smith and Wesson M&P 9MM at academy. I was looking on the smith and wesson wensite, and the only sell the m&p 9mm with a 17+1 and 10+1 mag. the one at academy has a 15+1 mag, is this the only difference in the guns from the smith and wesson and academy??? also, is the Mag Safety, just to help prevent you from dropping the mag out, by pushing the release???

Thanks yall


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

The mag safety means that the gun can not be fired without the magazine inserted in the gun.

Not sure about the mags, but IIRC the M&P 9 does come with the 17rd mag as standard where legal, 10 where high capacity mags are not legal. As for the 15 rounder, that should be a .40 or .357Sig magazine, not a 9mm


----------



## bigben09 (Dec 23, 2008)

yeah it says 9mm 15+1 online, but i guess ill just have to go in and ask them, might just be a typo. one more question, they make the M&P and M&P Pro, whats the difference???


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

bigben09 said:


> yeah it says 9mm 15+1 online, but i guess ill just have to go in and ask them, might just be a typo. one more question, they make the M&P and M&P Pro, whats the difference???


They are different in barrel length with the Pro barrel being longer. The Pro has different sights as well. The Pro might have a factory trigger job, not sure on that one.

Here's the Product Sheet for the Pro.

Edited to add: If you want an improved M&P check out:
*S&W's Special Edition pistol-training.com M&P9*


----------



## bigben09 (Dec 23, 2008)

thanks man, this is the link for the academy add maybe someone can take a look and see why it says 15+1

http://www.academy.com/index.php?pa...enterfire&start=0&selectedSKU=0357-03425-7737


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

bigben09 said:


> thanks man, this is the link for the academy add maybe someone can take a look and see why it says 15+1
> 
> http://www.academy.com/index.php?pa...enterfire&start=0&selectedSKU=0357-03425-7737


I think that's an error on their part, all the models I've seen in person and listed on line have it listed as being 17rd round. If you are thinking of ordering from Academy, maybe you should call them and see what the deal is.


----------



## 2old2worry (Sep 22, 2009)

*Website Error*

I, too, think it's probably a website error on Academy's part. I bought my M&P 9FS from Academy and it's a 17+1 "rounder".


----------

